# Is there a glossary?



## Seyed (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey, shitty newfag here, so if I'm out of line in making this, just tell me and I'll quit it.

I'm actually making this because of my newfagginess, though. I was wondering if there was a glossary of terms used on here (what the ratings mean, what A-Logging means, what the different titles on forums mean (e.g. "Infected/Plagued" on Community Watch forums), etc.)
I've tried scouring the site and Google alike, and I've found nothing. If I'm just being a dumbass and not seeing something right in front of my face, point me there, but if there isn't it might be worth looking into. Having a little dictionary of commonly used terms sure beats making guesses based on context clues and using terms wrong.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 14, 2015)

Seyed said:


> Hey, shitty newfag here, so if I'm out of line in making this, just tell me and I'll quit it.
> 
> I'm actually making this because of my newfagginess, though. I was wondering if there was a glossary of terms used on here (what the ratings mean, what A-Logging means, what the different titles on forums mean (e.g. "Infected/Plagued" on Community Watch forums), etc.)
> I've tried scouring the site and Google alike, and I've found nothing. If I'm just being a dumbass and not seeing something right in front of my face, point me there, but if there isn't it might be worth looking into. Having a little dictionary of commonly used terms sure beats making guesses based on context clues and using terms wrong.



http://sonichu.com/cwcki/A-Logging


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 16, 2015)

A-Logging is intense, hypocritical hatred of a lolcow - "I'm an autist who spends welfare on legos but I JUST WANT TO SEE FATTY _SQUIRM_"
Infected, Diseased and Plagued refer to the state of a thread. A Plagued thread is no longer about laughing at a community of autists, it's been taken over by autists and is a now a thread dedicated to sperging about the topic of that community (The Euphoric Atheist thread, for example, would be plagued if everyone was just using it to talk about how Christianity is responsible for all the world's problems)
Diseased and Infected are lesser degrees of Plagued, where the thread is still mostly or at least partially on-topic.
The ratings are mostly self-explanatory. Winner is super-like, Semper Fidelis is super-winner, Islamic Content is for posts of an Islamic nature, Powerlevel is for posts with a tad too much personal information, Nice Meme is for nice memes, et cetera.


----------



## bloodcoffee (Dec 16, 2015)

OPL means Our Pet Lolcow, CWC. I didn't realise that for ages.


----------



## Bluebird (Dec 16, 2015)

Will someone explain nice meme? Is it a supporter rating? I dont think ive ever seen it. Also, does it make a sound?


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 17, 2015)

BLUEBIRD said:


> Will someone explain nice meme? Is it a supporter rating? I dont think ive ever seen it. Also, does it make a sound?


Nice Meme is a sacred gesture of camaraderie. Only the greatest of men will be graced with the immense beauty of its song.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 17, 2015)

Billy of Hills said:


> Nice Meme is a sacred gesture of camaraderie. Only the greatest of men will be graced with the immense beauty of its song.


I really wish I could have rated this Semper Fi.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 17, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I really wish I could have rated this Semper Fi.


You could always perform a blood sacrifice


----------



## yasscat (Dec 17, 2015)

Billy of Hills said:


> You could always perform a blood sacrifice


Goddamn right. (Context for non-supporters: semper fi is a supporter only rating, but it's not available in all sub-forums.)


----------



## CatParty (Dec 17, 2015)

stop explaining inside jokes to the noobs. let them lurk and learn


----------



## yasscat (Dec 17, 2015)

cat said:


> stop explaining inside jokes to the noobs. let them lurk and learn


My bad, dude.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 17, 2015)

cat said:


> stop explaining inside jokes to the noobs. let them lurk and learn


I will not stop until the forum meme bourgeois has been destroyed.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 19, 2015)

Why is power level such a big deal? Are there really people hunting for personal data on here for vendettas against other users? Whatever the reason is, I like the DBZ reference.


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 19, 2015)

Hortator said:


> Are there really people hunting for personal data on here for vendettas against other users?


Yes,that too.
Also, you can thank the Vade thread largely for the powerlevel rating : people were laying out their mental illnesses and genderspecial bullcrap right out in the open that it made the Farms look like a Tumblrina gathering by association.

Not all powerleveling is "equal", for example saying that you like Sonic in context of Chris sperging about Sonic is a relatively mild powerlevel compared to something like listing your history of mental illnesses, but openly talking about our Lolcow-y intererests and qualities makes us look even more of a Pit of Trollshielding than what we actually are.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 19, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> Yes,that too.
> Also, you can thank the Vade thread largely for the powerlevel rating : people were laying out their mental illnesses and genderspecial bullcrap right out in the open that it made the Farms look like a Tumblrina gathering by association.



I've always liked the quote, "We are not an asylum!"

Thank you that does clear this up for me


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 20, 2015)

Seyed said:


> I've tried scouring the site and Google alike, and I've found nothing.


yes, i've always found that googling 'what do kiwi farms post ratings mean' is highly rewarding


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 20, 2015)

Seyed said:


> Hey, shitty newfag here, so if I'm out of line in making this, just tell me and I'll quit it.
> 
> I'm actually making this because of my newfagginess, though. I was wondering if there was a glossary of terms used on here (what the ratings mean, what A-Logging means, what the different titles on forums mean (e.g. "Infected/Plagued" on Community Watch forums), etc.)
> I've tried scouring the site and Google alike, and I've found nothing. If I'm just being a dumbass and not seeing something right in front of my face, point me there, but if there isn't it might be worth looking into. Having a little dictionary of commonly used terms sure beats making guesses based on context clues and using terms wrong.



I hope you get raped and murdered in prison.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 20, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I hope you get raped and murdered in prison.




@Seyed dont listen to him, that's my catchphrase


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 20, 2015)

cat said:


> @Seyed dont listen to him, that's my catchphrase



@cat pls


----------



## Seyed (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh, another thing I've been curious about is the meaning of the banners under people's names. Some are pretty self-explanatory (like Moderator, Administrator, Staff Member, etc.), but I'm not so sure about things like "True and Honest Fan" and "Proud Supporter of Men's Rights."


----------



## bloodcoffee (Dec 21, 2015)

True and Honest fan means we've paid 20 bucks to access the full forum, which also includes the semper fi rating and access to the supporters forum where we sneer at the peasants and shitpost


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 21, 2015)

Seyed said:


> Oh, another thing I've been curious about is the meaning of the banners under people's names. Some are pretty self-explanatory (like Moderator, Administrator, Staff Member, etc.), but I'm not so sure about things like "True and Honest Fan" and "Proud Supporter of Men's Rights."


If you PayPal me $10 i can give you a True And Honest Fan badge


----------



## Goofy Logic (Dec 24, 2015)

Seyed said:


> Oh, another thing I've been curious about is the meaning of the banners under people's names. Some are pretty self-explanatory (like Moderator, Administrator, Staff Member, etc.), but I'm not so sure about things like "True and Honest Fan" and "Proud Supporter of Men's Rights."


The one banner to keep an eye out for is the verified banner.  That is a cow that has shown up on the farms and has demonstrated to the mods that they are linked to the content they are watching.

Most of the other banners are given by admin (usually to 'noteworthy' members) and typically refer to their posting style or antics. The banner you asked about refers to an MRA type, for instance.


----------

